# 2315 arrow spine vs Easton chart vs reality ?



## chilly2031 (Jan 7, 2015)

Xwind said:


> Hi there !
> Fairly new to arrow building, and I have a hard time understanding something...
> 
> Indoor spot arrow, Easton X23 2315... I see all these guys shooting them with 180-200gr tips at 30-31 in. long..
> ...


I'm shooting 2312 that are 29.5" long with 200 grain point at 53 lb









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## russr (Jan 16, 2014)

Barebow, recurve or compound?

russ


----------

